# ecu swapping



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

What are the guide lines when swapping ecus? 
Im looking to purchase an already chipped ecu from a car with the same engine code as mine but it is a year older. ecu is already immo defeated. Will it work?
:banghead:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Chances are no. Depending on what year you have there are different types of ECU`s out there. Not sure when the TT went to WB but I`m pretty sure 2001.5 and under were NB ECU`s. Not sure of the exact date they went to WB. From that point there are still different ECU`s within the NB and the WB ranges. I`m pretty sure my AMU TT has 4 different types of ECU`s that were offered that year. I`m not sure of the differences between them but Ive seen 4 different part numbers for my 01 AMU.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I am pretty sure you just have to make sure the part numbers match, the last letter is the most important. My early '01 AMU ends in T. I do not have IMMO.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

mbaron said:


> I am pretty sure you just have to make sure the part numbers match, the last letter is the most important. My early '01 AMU ends in T. I do not have IMMO.


You will have an Immobilizer 3 system in 2001 AMU TT, same car as me. This is made up of (RFID tags in Key FOB, Cluster, and ECU). If the ECU you are purchasing is already Immo defeated then it won't be a problem to just plug and play assuming it is an ECU from a NB vehicle as well.

I didn't bother with Immo defeat and ended up buying used ECU, Cluster, and Key FOBs for simple plug and play. Hope that helps!


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Boulderhead said:


> You will have an Immobilizer 3 system in 2001 AMU TT, same car as me. This is made up of (RFID tags in Key FOB, Cluster, and ECU). If the ECU you are purchasing is already Immo defeated then it won't be a problem to just plug and play assuming it is an ECU from a NB vehicle as well.
> 
> I didn't bother with Immo defeat and ended up buying used ECU, Cluster, and Key FOBs for simple plug and play. Hope that helps!


Yikes. Nothing simple about swapping the ecu and cluster. well I guess the swap isnt so hard to do but sourcing all of that would be costly... makes more sense to just get the chip set and be done with it. 

Here are a couple part numbers for an ECU out of a 01 225 AMU
8N0906018T
8N0906018K
8N0906018AT
8N0906018L


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

i have an 
8N0906018an immo delete...stock though..might not be what ur after


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

volksvrsex said:


> i have an
> 8N0906018an immo delete...stock though..might not be what ur after


Part number i need,to bad its not chiped :/


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

G'D60 said:


> Yikes. Nothing simple about swapping the ecu and cluster. well I guess the swap isnt so hard to do but sourcing all of that would be costly... makes more sense to just get the chip set and be done with it.


Swap is straight forward.. and sourcing shouldn't be too bad.. I found a used cluster, ECU, and key FOBs for $400 (my original cluster display was toast, although still functional). 

OP.. my original ECU from my 01 AMU has a part number of 8N0906018K (it has APR 93 oct flash, but no immo defeat


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

so basically to have an easy swap without having to swap my keys cluster etc. it would have to be the same part number on the ecu and the same motor code with immo defeated :what:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

WHen I swapped my ecu for a chipped one I just made sure it was for the same engine code (amu in my case) and immo defeated. Also having the ecu from the same year is helpful since I learned this the hard way on the second ecu I purchased (had to dremel down the tabs because it was a 2001.5 ecu instead of an 2001 ecu). Hope this helps.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

02ALMSaudi said:


> so basically to have an easy swap without having to swap my keys cluster etc. it would have to be the same part number on the ecu and the same motor code with immo defeated :what:


Immo defeat is critical unless you plan to adapt the ECU to rest of the Immo components.. Other than that you just need to ensure it comes from a narrow band donor vehicle so all pins on ECU and harness match up.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Maybe I missed this but why not just go get a flash tune? Took like 15 minutes to get mine flashed with a Stage 1 tune. I mean, I had to drive three hours because down here in the south, not many people venture outside of tuning their Mustangs or Camaros. 

Hope you don't mine me asking, I'm just curious why go this route. :beer:


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

I know it seems like a pain but looking to go this route because the tune alone is $400 if i can get the tune and a ecu for $400 amd still have a stock ecu i have options and if i want to sell the car withought tune i can swap it back but still be able to sell a tuned ecu


----------



## 02ALMSaudi (Sep 3, 2012)

Figured it might be safe to have a spare


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

02ALMSaudi said:


> I know it seems like a pain but looking to go this route because the tune alone is $400 if i can get the tune and a ecu for $400 amd still have a stock ecu i have options and if i want to sell the car withought tune i can swap it back but still be able to sell a tuned ecu


Based on your plan above, I would recommend buying a used stock ECU and send it off a tuner of your choice to have it flashed and the Immo defeated at the same time. This will let you swap the flashed ECU for your stock one, without worrying about all the other pieces of the Immobilizer (although you may need to do mileage correction once you plug in new ECU). 

With that in mind, anyone selling an ECU that is already flashed and defeated is going to want more $$$ because of that. Are you planning to just have a flash tune forever? Any preference on the program you are looking to run?

At the end of the day I don't believe you are going to save a ton of cash by finding an already flashed / defeated ECU versus buying a used one and going through those steps yourself. Hope that helps :beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

most motronic 7.XX ECU will work even from non TT's like say a jetta/golf/NB as long as:

1. it's immo defeated
2. it's the same as your original in terms of wideband/narrowband
3. it's from a turbo car


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

18T_BT said:


> most motronic 7.XX ECU will work even from non TT's like say a jetta/golf/NB as long as:
> 
> 1. it's immo defeated
> 2. it's the same as your original in terms of wideband/narrowband
> 3. it's from a turbo car


But aren`t all other 1.8t cars (jetta, golf, beetle ect) all using a K03 turbo? (which I'm 99% sure they are) and if they are using a smaller turbo wouldn't the mapping be based on said K03? 

OR

are you saying that if you found an ECU from any 1.8t (that was NB w/immo defeat) you could have any tuner flash it with AMU 225 specs??

I too like the idea of having a spare chipped ECU. It gives me options down the road if I want to revert back to stock. If you can find a chipped ECU for less than the tune I would be all over it.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

G'D60 said:


> are you saying that if you found an ECU from any 1.8t (that was NB w/immo defeat) you could have any tuner flash it with AMU 225 specs??



Yes, since you are getting new SW on the ECU, use whatever ECU you want as long as it fits parameters I mentioned above
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
and not all TT's are 225's, some came with k03's


----------

